# Need Help! Rbp Fry



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi, I am new to raising rbp fry and need advice on how to get more to survive. I am using 20g high tanks, small aquaclear filter with sponge over intake and an air stone. Water temp 80. I try to remove the unfertilized eggs but still seem to have issues and usually only have approx 50 survive from the batch. Please help.


----------

